# (FLASH) "goto" action inside a movie clip



## konzerte (Aug 17, 2008)

hello, I'm using flash cs3 and I'm trying to make a button (which is placed INSIDE a movie clip) go to another scene.

The problem is that the button does not work at all... it only works when I place it outside the movie clip... to make it work I have to paste it directly on the stage...

this is the code I'm using, a simple "goto" "scene" "frame" action



> on (release) {
> gotoAndPlay("Escena 2", 1);
> }



can anyone help me?? thanks in advance!!
if you need more information to solve the problem, just let me know


-------------

well... i got help on another forum... heres the solution

on (press) {
      gotoAndPlay("Escena 2", _root.gotoAndPlay(1));
}

thanks anyway


----------



## idyllhands (Aug 20, 2008)

Just for future reference, I don't think this forum is really a programming forum, but here's a few good one's for AS3:
www.actionscript.org
www.kirupa.com
www.gotoandplay.it


----------

